# wer weiß ein wallercamp in Deutschland



## Angeljohn (17. Mai 2011)

wer ein gutes weiß soll es mir Schreiben, da wo man keinen Schein braucht
:vik::vik:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: wer weiß ein wallercamp in Deutschland*

Wirste in Deutschland kaum finden.


----------



## NickAdams (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: wer weiß ein wallercamp in Deutschland*

Schau mal bei www.neckarwaller.com und deren Partnern. Ohne Schein wird's aber schwierig.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Angeljohn (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: wer weiß ein wallercamp in Deutschland*

weiß jemand ein Camp in Österrich #h


----------



## ulf (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: wer weiß ein wallercamp in Deutschland*

Hallo

Du könntest aber in den Bundesländern schauen, wo man einen Touristen-Schein kaufen kann, wie z.B. im McPom.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Daniel78 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: wer weiß ein wallercamp in Deutschland*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Du könntest aber in den Bundesländern schauen, wo man einen Touristen-Schein kaufen kann, wie z.B. im McPom.
> 
> Gruß Ulf





Der tourischein gilt meines erachtens nur für friedfisch.


----------

